# About.com- The IBS Horror Movie



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Some of you may feel like your life is an IBS horror movie, but believe it or not, someone has actually produced an IBS-themed horror movie:


I.B.S.

According to the review posted on the Horror Society website, the movie is about a guy who finds that his IBS symptoms abate when he accidently kills someone. This leads him to go to become a serial maniacal killer, who kills whenever he has the urge to empty his bowels. The tagline for the movie is "When he has to go, YOU have to go!" (Please remember that this is just a movie! There is no evidence that harming anyone helps IBS!) The reviewer from Horror Society seemed to like the movie, so if you enjoy gory movies, you might want to check this one out.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

